# Muskies Inc. Cleveland Chapter 23 Dates for 2009



## fffffish (Apr 6, 2004)

*Muskies Inc. Cleveland Chapter 23 Dates for 2009*



January 12 Meeting 7:30pm Newton Falls


February 9 Meeting 7:30pm Newton Falls


*February 21 Banquet 4:00pm Roby Lee&#8217;s Newton Falls*


March 9 Meeting 7:30pm Newton Falls


April 13 Meeting 7:30pm Newton Falls


*April 18 Earth Day 8:00am West Branch West Ramp*


*May 9-10 Chapter Challenge Salt Fork *


May 11 Meeting 7:30pm Newton Falls


*May 16-17 Tom Bishop Sr. Memorial Tournament West Branch ** *


May 20 School Days Lake Milton 


*June 6 Cindy Dean Memorial Kids Derby*


June 8 Meeting 7:30pm West Branch East Ramp Pavilion


*June 20-21 Spring Tournament Pymatuning ***


*July 11-12 Combined Summer Tournament West Branch ***


July 13 Meeting 7:30pm West Branch East Ramp Pavilion


August 10 Meeting 7:30pm West Branch East Ramp Pavilion


*August 22-23 Tournament Pymatuning ***


September 14 Meeting 7:30pm Newton Falls


October 12 Meeting 7:30pm Newton Falls


November 9 Meeting 7:30pm Newton Falls


December 14 Meeting 7:30pm Newton Falls


*All events are open to the public come on out and have some fun.*
*June, July, and August Meetings are cookouts if you can bring a covered dish to share*


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

where in Newton Falls do you meet?


----------



## Weatherby (May 27, 2005)

Rick,
I posted the dates on our website. What is the $ entry fee?


----------



## fffffish (Apr 6, 2004)

The winter meetings are held at.

R C Sports Lounge 
2422 South Canal Street 
Newton Falls Ohio 
(330) 872-7787

** Tournaments Fees **
$12.00 (Funds help run our youth programs) 
$5.00 big fish pool Optional 50/50 split Club/Winner 
Only those who enter the big fish pool count we have had the 5th biggest fish get the money.
The banquet is $25.00 I think I will post the banquet info next week.
Everything else posted is free.
And Thank You Chris


----------



## fffffish (Apr 6, 2004)

Back to top


----------

